# without agent How can I apply for PR visa for Canada Immigration process.



## Naren solapur (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi,

This is Naren Solapur from hyderabad.I have 2+ years of IT experience is their. guys please help me for applying this Canada Immigration process and as well as I would like to know the some details which are job opportunities(In IT and Non IT).and cost of living.and without approaching Agent can we apply?,what are the documents are required and how much money we have to spent on this process. and if I want approach to agent who is the best agent ?

please suggestions ASAP.

so that I will start the process ASAE 



Regards,
Naren.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you first should take the IELTS test (language skills) to see if you pass. 
more info: Citizenship and Immigration Canada | Citoyenneté et Immigration Canada


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please have a look at the "How Express Entry works" sticky at the top of this forum... it will tell you what the process is to apply to come to Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Naren solapur said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Naren Solapur from hyderabad.I have 2+ years of IT experience is their. guys please help me for applying this Canada Immigration process


Find the information yourself - why should we do it for you?




> as well as I would like to know the some details which are job opportunities(In IT and Non IT)


Where? Canada is the second largest country in the world and job opportunities will vary widely in different regions.




> and cost of living



Where? How do you expect anyone to tell you the cost of living in the second largest country in the world when the costs will vary widely across the country?




> and without approaching Agent can we apply?



Can you fill out simple forms by yourself?






> what are the documents are required



Figure that out for yourself. Why do you expect us to do it for you?


----------

